# oil sump leaking big job?



## mrcgibb (Feb 18, 2008)

Just got our new xtrail 2003 di 2.2 , got it home and there was black oil at the front of the sump leaking down , it has rusted trough at the front corner so i assume i need a new sump and gasket , is this a big job and how expensive in the uk?


----------



## uk_owner (Jul 3, 2006)

According to the Nissan repair times, you will be charged about 2.4 hours labour to change the whole sump pan. You will need to find out from your local dealer what their labour rate is, but assuming its £70 per hour plus vat, then you will be looking at £197.40 inc VAT (plus parts).

I hope that helps


----------

